# Paver Maintainance Programs



## Rex Mann (Nov 26, 2000)

Last year I was approached by several clients asking us to be placed on our "maintainance program". They want us to come out and re-sweep, check the snapedge and visualy inspect it.

Anyone out there offer this or have ever offered it? 

Pros & Cons?

BTW: Pavers and walls is all we do no softscaping or mowing

Rex


----------



## Lanelle (Feb 16, 2000)

You could also offer stain-removal and sealing services. The sealing is a service that could really add to your business.


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

I only half-heartedly promote that end of things because the interest is so low here.

If the opportunity was there (ie people asking you about it) I'd jump all over it. Easy to do, can send less experienced people out to handle it. And ditto what Lanelle said.


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

around here sealing is around $0.10 a sq ft good money in that even if you buy 5 gall. buckets.


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

$.10/sqft? What kind of sealer is being used?

We use a solvent based acrylic sealer made by Techni-Seal. Costs about $25/gal, 1 gal covers about 100 sqft. We couldn't even pay for the sealer at $.10 per sqft.

We have a minimum charge for sealing of $250. Includes cleaning, resweeping sand in joints and sealing.


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

stone henge thats a lot forsealer. do you do same jobs every year ?


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

Depends on the sealer used. Stone Mason brand makes one that costs $4/gal. But it takes 3-5 days to really dry. Enough time for 5 pounds of junk to get stuck on the brick.

There are a lot of water based acrylics that are cheap, too. Solvent based gets in deeper, seals brick better. Solvent costs more than H2O. Good solvent (read fast drying) costs more than bad solvent.

But running your numbers - a 300 sqft patio would be charged $30. Not worth even driving out for that, even if the sealer was free. Could do something else making more money in that time.

[Edited by Stonehenge on 02-14-2001 at 12:10 AM]


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

oops sorry stone henge i reread the post i was thinking blacktop sealer.man do i feel dumb.


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

No sweat.


----------



## diginahole (Feb 1, 2001)

Sealing can be a very benificial add on to the interlocking contractor. We started with a few jobs last year and will be pushing it somewhat harder this year. We charge $0.55 sq ft, on the average driveway that is $400 - $450. Unilock sealer is about $130 for a 5 gallon can. You would have a difficult time burning up a whole can on a driveway. I find 5 gals goes about 1000 sq ft. It takes no more than an hour to clean and seal 1000 sq ft on recent installations. Stains or adding jointing sand could justify add ons to these already profitable jobs. Other benefits are there for the astout salesman. Because sealing can't be done for about 3 months after the installation, it puts you right back in front of your happy customers to suggest that back patio or the low volt lighting that they had been mulling over while you were there building the front yard. Standing on their property again is much better than that fridge magnet stuck to their fridge. Happy customers are easy to sell!!

Blair Deutekom


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

Digin - 

We're only able to get about 100 sqft/gallon from our sealer. How do you spread yours?


----------



## diginahole (Feb 1, 2001)

We use a small electric sprayer. We did a few with a roller and still get about 150 sq ft/gal.


----------

